

Why you should use TypeForms.com - okeumeni
http://www.typeforms.com/WhyUseTypeForms.aspx

======
SwellJoe
I would not want to be competing with Wufoo. Those guys are fierce.

It seems like this company has a technology they find interesting and exciting
(some sort of search engine), and are just sort of randomly throwing things at
the wall to see what idea sticks. This _is_ a perfectly valid way to iterate,
if you can deliver working products rapidly and without losing momentum on
your core strengths. But, this page is pretty weak; I'm doubtful you'll get
many signups from the available ad copy. Actually, I can't make much sense of
what any of your (I guess this is your company?) products do. It might be the
right time to spend more time on ad copy and less on product development,
since you have four products, and I can't really figure out what any of them
are for or why I would want to use them. I could just be dumb, though. I find
Apple products really hard to use, for a concrete example of my dumbnicity.

~~~
okeumeni
I guess when your product has its own Wikipedia page
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtualmin>) it must be something pretty cool
and let me say easier than apple products.

~~~
SwellJoe
It's a pretty weak Wikipedia page, though, isn't it? Virtualmin as a page has
come and gone several times, as the Wikipedians argue over whether it is
notable in its own right...it redirected to Webmin last time I looked and for
at least a couple of years, but it's good to see we're now a little more
notable in someones estimation. I'll have to see about getting that updated
with more information, hopefully without angering the Wikigods.

